# Vom haus iris



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

Are they still breeding?
Because on their website on welpen ther are just 2 puppies for free and the date is 07/2018


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure, why not drop them an email and ask them?


----------

